# Frog not eating. Impacted?



## rmetke (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey guys. I have a southern Variabilis that is not eating. I noticed something was up with it last week but wasn't able to catch it to remove it from the enclosure until today and as you can see, it's not eating. I've seen the term "impacted" on other boards and have read about an animal possibly ingesting something that could potentially become lodged. I'm not sure if that is the case but you can see a large lump in the lower part of it's mouth. Or I suppose it could be a tumor? I have no idea. Just making guesses here. I'm not sure what to do but want to make sure it's not suffering. And if it's slowly starving, I couldn't imagine a worse fate. Thanks for your insight, suggestions, help.


----------



## erikm (Oct 1, 2015)

I'm unable to help diagnose the issue but I would suggest posting some more photos of the animal if possible. Some different angles of the 'bump' may help.


----------



## tardis101 (Apr 11, 2012)

rmetke said:


> Hey guys. I have a southern Variabilis that is not eating. I noticed something was up with it last week but wasn't able to catch it to remove it from the enclosure until today and as you can see, it's not eating. I've seen the term "impacted" on other boards and have read about an animal possibly ingesting something that could potentially become lodged. I'm not sure if that is the case but you can see a large lump in the lower part of it's mouth. Or I suppose it could be a tumor? I have no idea. Just making guesses here. I'm not sure what to do but want to make sure it's not suffering. And if it's slowly starving, I couldn't imagine a worse fate. Thanks for your insight, suggestions, help.


One of my red splashbacks (about 2 years old) has a lump just behind it's jaw and above it's arm. It's not terribly dissimilar from what I can tell from your picture. Mine is still eating but I had to separate it because it was getting skinny. I think it wasn't getting food as quickly as the others because the lump appears to have been slowing it down. Are you sure it's not eating or is it just not catching food? You might try an isolation tank and try feeding a few flies at a time and see if it goes after them. I've noticed on mine that in the smaller isolation tank it's able to hunt down the flies better even with it's reduced movement. I'm not a vet, but I think it might be a tumor. At least with mine.

good luck!
Mike


----------

